# Soil test just came back ... Where to start



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

So I got my first round back ... 2nd round is off to Texas A&M just to see what differences, if any there are for a fun experiment ..



The NPK is what is kinda interesting. I laid down ~1 LB of N per 1000 2 weeks prior to this sample, so I would have assumed it would be at least in the acceptable range?? (app on 5/20 last month)

What should I start off doing here? Work on getting NPK up to acceptable? Attack the micro nutrients with something?

Based on these results, how soon should I be adding more NPK?


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

any thoughts on this?


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

thinking I should just hit it again this weekend as it it would be 4 weeks with another 1 lb of N @ 1000 and then see what happens.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Got back my A&M results too ... a little bit of a difference ... still worried why my N is so low ...


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

threw down 1LB N @1000 to get things going again ... Now I will start tinkering with the micro stuff depending on how well the N does for me ...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't worry about N in the report. Nitrogen moves thru the soil fairly fast and it is not practical to monitor it.

You are low on phosphorus. The rest all looks good. Since your pH is above 7, iron will not be as available. Consider a foliar application or a chelated source. Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

bushwacked said:


> So I got my first round back ... 2nd round is off to Texas A&M just to see what differences, if any there are for a fun experiment ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know but there's something that rubs me the wrong way when a soil test recommends brands of products.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> bushwacked said:
> 
> 
> > So I got my first round back ... 2nd round is off to Texas A&M just to see what differences, if any there are for a fun experiment ..
> ...


yep, that is why I got 2 done so I could compare.


----------

